# Simpson Strong Wall



## ICE (Jun 15, 2013)

There's one on each side of a garage door.

My first reaction is that this is wrong.

That's based on the installation instructions that don't depict anything even remotely similar to this.

Then I got to wondering why there are two of these for the garage portal.

Hopefully, the wall is over engineered to the point that this will work.


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 15, 2013)

I think this is one of your best 'I can't believe they did that' pictures.

Even with pictures to follow?!?!?!? ops


----------



## jar546 (Jun 15, 2013)

This one is awesome!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't care who you are; that's funny.  People should have to be certified to install this stuff.  Instead we get people who can't read plans and instructions in any language.  And, to top it off most inspectors don't even look at engineered designs; and wouldn't know what they were looking at if they did.  sheesh


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2013)

Have the DP or Simpson sign off on it, reject it

Not installed per manufacturers instructions

Basically useless


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2013)

Not close


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 15, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Not close


Well they did use the hold-downs, straps, and probably nails. Isn't that close enough????ops


----------



## mark handler (Jun 15, 2013)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> Well they did use the hold-downs, straps, and probably nails. Isn't that close enough????ops


Ya, Right....


----------



## ICE (Jun 15, 2013)

Ya these people are going to be crestfallen.  I was there on Friday for a roof sheathing inspection.  They have truss issues too.

The contractor was lamenting that the owner is about to screw him. Again.

Now I show up in the middle of a fight.

The contractor and owners are plenty rough around the edges.

Well maybe they will form an alliance to attack me and start getting along.

When they call for framing inspection the Dark Cloud of Gloom will decend.

They are bound to say that I am picking on them.

It's going to be like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 15, 2013)

Just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Msradell (Jun 16, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> It's going to be like shooting fish in a barrel.


I think in this case you're shooting fish in a teacup!  You are not going to even have to aim in this case.


----------



## Rio (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, they really screwed up but it can be salvaged. Have an engineer or competent architect design the shear transfer.........Solid block all voids between the strong wall and header, sheath entire face of wall with structural I ply, strap it at top and bottom of header, carrying blocking into the strong wall........


----------



## Mac (Jun 17, 2013)

"Yeah, they really screwed up but it can be salvaged. Have an engineer or competent architect design the shear transfer.........Solid block all voids between the strong wall and header, sheath entire face of wall with structural I ply, strap it at top and bottom of header, carrying blocking into the strong wall........"

I'd start with take that junk down...


----------



## Rio (Jun 17, 2013)

Mac said:
			
		

> "Yeah, they really screwed up but it can be salvaged. Have an engineer or competent architect design the shear transfer.........Solid block all voids between the strong wall and header, sheath entire face of wall with structural I ply, strap it at top and bottom of header, carrying blocking into the strong wall........" I'd start with take that junk down...


Not necessary and much more expensive than doing a correction in the field.  There's times when starting over is the only option, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Mac (Jun 17, 2013)

"Not necessary and much more expensive than doing a correction in the field. There's times when starting over is the only option, this isn't one of them."

Note the solid header should extend to each corner of the building.


----------



## Rio (Jun 17, 2013)

Mac said:
			
		

> "Not necessary and much more expensive than doing a correction in the field. There's times when starting over is the only option, this isn't one of them."Note the solid header should extend to each corner of the building.


For the vertical loading a solid header is not required (just look at any garage built before lateral loading became such an issue) and there's ways, some of which I outlined in my first post, to transfer the shear loading sufficiently to the strong walls.  As a matter of fact we've run into problems where the contractor has not followed the plans and Simpson has always been very cooperative in helping us come up with a work around that solves the problem without having to resort to 'tear it out and do it over'.  As I pointed out earlier also, sometimes that is the only solution but from what I've seen here not this time.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 17, 2013)

Agree with Rio it is an easy fix. Have seen about a 1/2 dozen engineered fixes exactly as Rio described.



> Solid block all voids between the strong wall and header, sheath entire face of wall with structural I ply


----------



## ewenme (Jun 17, 2013)

No learning without pain.:banghd


----------



## ICE (Jun 18, 2013)

The other side of the wall at the other end of the header.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 18, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> The other side of the wall at the other end of the header.


I thought that was daylight I was seeing in the OP


----------



## Rio (Jun 18, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> The other side of the wall at the other end of the header.


It keeps going on, doesn't it?  As you know the stab bolts on a strong wall go quite a ways into the footing so while that is not good it's probably not a total disaster, especially as you mentioned up the thread that there is a strong wall on both sides.


----------

